# Duck Commanders



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just heard the Duck Commanders are going to be at Gerrells in Devils Lake!!! Saturday the 23rd around 3:30


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

That is awesome! are they going to be hunting here in north dakota or are they just doing seminars?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Will they be signing autographs?


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

10/24/2010 
Robert Fawcett Auditorium-Lake Region State College
1801 College DR 
Devils Lake, ND 
Garth or Joyce Ford Phone: 701-395-4448 
How do you "Weather the Storms" of life? Come hear Phil speak and stay for Jase's duck call demonstration. Meet some of the other Duckmen as well. Doors open at 6:00pm. Presentation is at 7:00pm. Admission is free!


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

He said they will sign autographs as time permitted


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I went and had a good time. Nice guys, they were up here hunting with a friend. Real down to earth dudes! :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You know, with as many annoying wannabes and "professionals" that continue to make these waterfowl vids, the Duck Commanders appear to be top notch good guys, and make a damn entertaining show. I thoroughly enjoy watching their show on the Outdoor Network, and I can't say that about too many shows, especially waterfowl hunting shows. These guys were producing videos way back when it wasn't the "cool" thing to do....

Duck Commanders and Jimmy Big Time are my two favorites probably..... :thumb: 

I would have liked to met them guys.


----------

